
My Husband and I are Consciously Uncoupling, Too - UniIsland
https://medium.com/p/6c8b542d8a64
======
anigbrowl
I fail to see what is wrong with 'splitting up' or 'separating' which have
never carried any connotations of accidental or inadvertent parting. You'd
think that the end of other people's relationships was the result of
carelessness or oversight. Talk about self-absorbed.

~~~
lingben
because if you use those terms you are not really a precious snow-flake but
just like everyone else!

------
checker659
Poor kid.

